

SOPA | How the companies that want to sue you actually caused piracy - supercopter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cReKM0cKaW8

======
pasbesoin
Makes an interesting point about the possible distribution of... "sharing"
software by divisions of the same entertainment industry conglomerates who are
pushing for SOPA et al.

I'm left with some questions in my own mind: When did CBS acquire cnet? When
did the "inducement" argument enter jurisprudence and could it be applied
retroactively to some of the described behavior.

I'm also somewhat uncomfortable with the argument, as at times it itself
paints the software as "solely for infringement", and I don't think that's a
valid argument nor that it highlights the legitimate and "should be
legitimate" (backups, transfer between devices) purposes of the software.

Finally, the presenter's style of presentation is kind of annoying. So much so
that I nearly stopped watching after several seconds.

So... I don't think its an entirely effective argument, and -- for several
reasons -- I would be selective about sharing this video. But it does leave me
wondering about the exposure and liability of companies "prosecuting
infringement" on the one hand while actively promoting it on the other.

